# Big Knobs - how big have you gone!?



## Cucurbitam0schata (Nov 24, 2019)

Big knobs are fun and sounds superior to small knobs.   

For a 5-knob or 6-knob build, my measurements from the first pedal I build look like the spacing is _just over _20mm between the pot centers. That sounds like a 20mm knob (like a Boss 20mm x 12mm) would be a little too close for comfort. Just want to poll the crowd - in your experience, how big is too big? What size worked for you? May have to reserve the mondo knobs for a another project...


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 24, 2019)

You can fit them, it’s close but it works. It can look pretty slick IMO.

EDIT: On my build I was thinking of, the knobs were 19mm, not 20mm. Other comments below have good advice.


----------



## Robert (Nov 24, 2019)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> For a 5-knob or 6-knob build, my measurements from the first pedal I build look like the spacing is _just over _20mm between the pot centers.



Controls on 5 and 6 knob boards are _typically _spaced 0.8" horizontally and 1" vertically.

3 and 4 knob boards are _typically _spaced 0.65" horizontally and 1" vertically.

There are some exceptions, but this is the standard format for PedalPCB boards.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 24, 2019)

20mm knobs may or may not touch depending on how accurately the holes were drilled. For 5 knobbers I prefer knobs around 12 to 16mm. I have a 5 knobber with 19mm's on it and it's tight but works.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 24, 2019)

Here are some 5 and 6 knobbers with the knob diameter in mm so you can get an idea.

 About 14mm measured with the pointer




About 19mm




17mm


----------



## phi1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Robert said:


> 3 and 4 knob boards are _typically _spaced 0.65" horizontally and 1" vertically.



haven’t measured one, but this doesn’t seem right... should the horizontal spacing on a 4-knob be more than a 6 knob?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 25, 2019)

4-knob pedals are spaced 1.3" H x 1.0" V.  I know because I had to make that measurement earlier today.  
Here's a tip: Acrobat Reader DC has a *measure *function. Click More Tools (the wrench symbol) on the right margin, then click on Measure. A Measure toolbar appears. Click on Measuring tool and you're off to the races. The drill template is drawn 1:1 scale, you can measure right off of that. The circuit board assy dwg on page 1 is not drawn 1:1 scale, so measurements taken from that will have to be scaled manually.


----------



## Robert (Nov 25, 2019)

phi1 said:


> haven’t measured one, but this doesn’t seem right... should the horizontal spacing on a 4-knob be more than a 6 knob?



Sorry, I should have been clearer.   The spacing is 0.65" from knob to knob, (or center), not from far left to far right.

Originally the 3 and 4 Knob boards control spacings were designed to fit in a 1590B or 125B...  

Once you get up to 5+ controls things just get too cramped for a 1590B (for my tastes anyway) so the controls were spread out on those.     If you spread out the 3 and 4 knob spacings 0.8" (1.6" total) they just look a little wonky, so they kept the 0.65" (1.3" total) spacing.

Drill templates will likely be updated to show dimensions soon, since all projects will soon have a drilled enclosure option available at Tayda.
You will also have the option to change the diameter of certain holes if needed (DC power jack or LED, for example).

*3 Knob




4 Knob




6 Knob*


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Nov 25, 2019)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> Big knobs are fun and sounds superior to small knobs.



That also applies to big enclosures, they just doom a lot better.

So, certain circuits need big knobs and a big enclosure to unfold their full potential, like this one, for example:


----------

